# newbie feeding question



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

i have been reading the subjects on this thread and i'm worried i'm not offering my mice what i could be. mine are on a bog standard hamster food its no particula make a local pet shop stocks it and seels it byt the weight. its got nice goodies in including rasins, peanuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and the usual then in hamster food. my hamster, gerbils and mice all have the same. i no from studying farm animal nutrition that all animals have different needs and each individual species has ifferent needs during different life stages but this food seems to have gone down well with all the small animals. i have mixted my own foods before for my guineas but even through experimenting for them i go back to pre bought food and add extra fibre in ther diet. i am always dubious of mixing my own mixes to get it perfect for there nutritional needs i felt with the guineas it was like a time bomb waiting to go off last thing i want to do is give any of my animals anything they shouldn't even if this means the pet shop stuff is out of question and best to mix my own baring in mind i just have 7 at mo poss a few more tomorrow, any help would be appreciated as you can proberly tell from my rambling above i'm confused and now panickin i'm not doing the best for them


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no need to panic,mice thrive perfectly well on a basic diet.I've tried all the rolls royce foods and have noticed no difference in condition at all compared to bog standard stuff.I only observe the stuff they don't eat at any price such as rabbit pellets and eliminate them.No point in offering food thats rejected and ends up in the bin.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

thank you  my lot clear the entire bowls only husks left of there ready made pet shop food


----------



## lydxx (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant find any specific mouse mixes where i live so mine get fed a mix of harry hamster , wild bird seed ,a dog biscuit every few days and the occasional piece of fruit/ veg. 
i'm not really sure if its the best but i know two other people who do this and the mice seem healthy.


----------

